# What To Look For,on A Budget,



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well i hope soon to start collecting and wondered what to look out for , iam on a budget so no rolex etc , so makes and what to look for, i like divers and chunky watches, any types of straps, military type's as well, automatic winders, or standard wind ups,

thanks for any advice and tips,

paul


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> Well i hope soon to start collecting and wondered what to look out for , iam on a budget so no rolex etc , so makes and what to look for, i like divers and chunky watches, any types of straps, military type's as well, automatic winders, or standard wind ups,
> 
> thanks for any advice and tips,
> 
> paul


In terms of lots of watch for your money, interesting designs etc. I don't think you can go wrong with starting with a few Seikos


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

From your description of what you like I'd suggest Seiko, but if you want a truly undervalued watch have a look at some of the older Tissot watches.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys ill go and see whats around, i do like both of these makes, i use a accurist chrono every day and a old swiss commando for rough stuff,

paul


----------

